# unemployed, moving to UK



## danno19 (26 Feb 2009)

Hi. I'm a recently seperated man, 60 years old, grown up children, no property, have been unemployed for two years and I hope to move to the uk shortly. Can anyone advise as to what papers I must bring, so as to claim unemployment, before hopefully getting a job? I worked there over 30 years ago and have an english PPS number. Thanks.


----------



## Welfarite (26 Feb 2009)

This thread closely relates to what you need to know. Also this guideline might have some info useful to you.


----------



## sunrock (26 Feb 2009)

hi Danno
It is just as bad in the uk. and only 65 pounds a week.
Just go for a weeks holiday there with your passport and a c.v.


----------



## mosstown (26 Feb 2009)

danno19, i dont want to sound negative but what kind of work do you have in mind ?  are you going to rent in the UK, i assume so.  a bedroom in a shared house in London will cost between £70-£90 a week minimum.  do you have any good friends here ?
dont take this the wrong way, i only want to be honest so that you benefit but i really think you should not come over here.  of course it is your choice at the end of the day but honestly there is nothing here for you either work wise or socially and your age would really go against you.  My Dad is 64 and I would not let him come here if he were to want to do that but luckily that will never happen !


----------



## danno19 (2 Mar 2009)

I now realise that emigrating is not an option but I have got to have somewhere to live. Am staying with friends but don't want to overstay. I would like to get away to another city to clear my head. If, for example I moved to Galway/Cork could I collect housing benefit there as well as unemployment. What should be my first step after I move?
 Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Welfarite (2 Mar 2009)

The payment of Rent Supplement ('housing benefit') is dependant on a means t4est, the amount of rent being paid, the rent thresholds for RS in the area and the make-up of household so it is impossible to answer whether you'll get it or not. If you ove, you should apply to the Community Welfare Officer in the local area where you move to.


----------



## danno19 (3 Mar 2009)

Before I move, is there a way of finding out the RS threshold in a particular area? Have been going through various "accomodation to let" ads, some of whom take RS and some who don't. Also there are one bedroom houses in the west of Ireland (in isolated areas) that are advertised at 100 euros a week. Would I qualify for this amount. Thanks.


----------



## Welfarite (3 Mar 2009)

See here


----------



## danno19 (3 Mar 2009)

Thank you Welfarite. Everything is understood. Thanks to the earlier posters for the good advice.


----------

